# winterize?...



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok so I just recently bought my maxima (2mos ago), so I have obviously never driven this car in the winter. What would you do to winterize this car before the chicago winter begins in november?


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

no suggestions?


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

not much. Probably a different weight of oil. Just keep it maintained and it should survive.


----------



## SOUPBONE (Aug 3, 2005)

BigGreg85 said:


> Ok so I just recently bought my maxima (2mos ago), so I have obviously never driven this car in the winter. What would you do to winterize this car before the chicago winter begins in november?


DO YOU HAVE ANY MAINTENNCE HISTORY? IF NOT MAKE SURE THE ANTI-FREEZE IS GOOD,IF YOU DON'T KNOW IT WAS FLUSHED LAST INSTALL A CAN OF RUST INHIBITOR AND WATER PUMP LUBRICANT,ANTI FREEZE ITSELF DOES NOT BREAK DOWN,JUST THE ADDITIVES. CK PLUGS ETC AND YOU WILL BE FINE. IT IS A GREAT CAR


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yep, check the anti-freeze.

2) Strongly consider getting snow tires on separate rims if you plan on driving in the snow. They make your summer tires last longer so don't really cost that much extra in the long run ... merely the cost of the extra rims.

3) Winter wiper blades (enclosed in a sheath of rubber to prevent icing and freezing solid)

4) Take a silicone dressing and go over all weatherstripping on the vehicle. This will keep the rubber from absorbing water and freezing ... making your doors and windows stick

5) Wax your car just before it gets too cold to do so.

6) Consider synthetic oil like Mobil 1 5W-30 for easier cold starting.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

make sure your battery is cranking good also, cold cranking will kill a weak battery


----------

